# Double Match Gambler



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I've decided to put the moving targets away for now while I work out the kinks of shooting with a longer draw. I had been using a fixed anchor at 28" and now I'm trying to get the hang of a floating anchor with closer to 37" draw. Thanks to Treefork for the advice on the bands....they are working well. Not only do they pull less and hit hard, they last a lot longer...that's a win win win! I'm really looking forward to getting outside and back up to 33ft and see what I can do.

I've been wanting to play with the double light, so here is my latest attempts of the double match gambler....at indoor distance of around 25ft.
















Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

As I was waiting for youtube to upload the other vids, I went back downstairs for another try. This is the first time I have gotten 2 matches to light that weren't right next to each other. They are a little over 2 inches apart. It's not the full double gambler, but it's a good start.






Now I just have to be able to repeat it and figure out the deflection from hitting the matches....nooooo problem :rofl: .

Todd


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

wow... Todd.... what a shooting.. :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations on the double! What an awesome site to see.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The end of vid three was nice. Light/break/ 3/4 cut. Right there!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Irfan....thank you.

Marty, Thanks.....the longer draw with the bands you suggested were just what I needed to start upping my game. I was just spinning my wheels before, not getting any better....now I have renewed enthusiasm.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The double light was very cool!
Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

MJ, thank you. I'm waiting to see a fletchette gambler...I know you can do it.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> MJ, thank you. I'm waiting to see a fletchette gambler...I know you can do it.
> 
> Todd


Ha! :lol:
That would be something, for sure!
I think it's great that you're having success with a longer draw. I know my shooting improved a great deal when I got away from the corner-of-mouth anchor. What slingshot and bands are you using in the vids?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Irfan....thank you.
> 
> Marty, Thanks.....the longer draw with the bands you suggested were just what I needed to start upping my game. I was just spinning my wheels before, not getting any better....now I have renewed enthusiasm.
> 
> Todd


I think its better now that your setting your self up for success. Once you complete the stationary shot the.n put it in motion. Once you have the confidence in the stationary shot you will be ready for the motor.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

M.J said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > MJ, thank you. I'm waiting to see a fletchette gambler...I know you can do it.
> ...


I was having some problems with my thumb (sound familiar?) so I decided to go to a pinch grip. I ordered a Target Dragon from Bill Hays. It fits my hand perfectly. The bands were a suggestion from Treefork....3/4" x 5/8" x 8" pouch to frame. The combo shoots like a dream. I may have to shorten the bands just a little to get the card cut after the match hit, as my draw may be a little shorter than Treeforks. Even if I shorten them a little, they will still be very light draw.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

treefork said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > Irfan....thank you.
> ...


The moving target may have to wait for a little while. Now that I have the double light, I have a wild notion to get rid of the card and put up a 3rd match.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Three matches would be nice! Never seen it done.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I have never seen two done. It is AMAZING!!!!! way to go!!!!  Did you consider putting the matches horizontal with just the rigt gap and shooting between them to light both then the card is back there to catch the ball and be cut?
But a triple light sounds totally awesome. tHIS IS JUST AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I believe that is the first time I ever saw a double match light ... FANTASTIC!!! There was a Brit who used to post on here who tried it quite a few times, but I do not think he ever succeeded. Great bit of shooting.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Can-Opener...thank you. I have tried the shot you described, but have never been able to get it done. I have even tried setting up 3 matches, all just the right distance from each other, but could never get more than 2. I set up the triple tonight. I best I could do was to knock the heads off of all 3 but no lights. I think it's possible...just have to find the right set up.

Charles...thank you. I know of the guy you are talking about. We was very close many times. In his defense (and it pains me to say that) I believe that he was back at 33ft. Hopefully I'll be able to recreate the shot this summer at the full distance.

Todd


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow congrats thats very good

cheers


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Leon, thank you. And thank you for joining my contest.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

awesome shooting..as for my self I do not think I could see the match sticks or even the edge of a playing card..My hat goes off to you & the guys or gals that can

shooth those targets~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

oldmiser said:


> awesome shooting..as for my self I do not think I could see the match sticks or even the edge of a playing card..My hat goes off to you & the guys or gals that can
> 
> shooth those targets~AKA Oldmiser


Thank you for the kind words. Don't ever sell yourself short. Get out there and try it. If you find it difficult to see the match or card or any other target, try changing the color of the backstop. A darker color helps with the cards and matches.

Before this past summer, I would never have dreamed of even trying such targets. The feeling you get the first time you get a card cut or a match light, or a new personal record number of hits on a pop can just cannot be beat.

Keep after it.

Todd


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

GrayWolf said:


> As I was waiting for youtube to upload the other vids, I went back downstairs for another try. This is the first time I have gotten 2 matches to light that weren't right next to each other. They are a little over 2 inches apart. It's not the full double gambler, but it's a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something worth to try :shocked:


----------

